# Parrot is being re-released!!!



## syrene78 (Jul 5, 2007)

Dear all MAC junkies,

Yes, that is true! I saw it with my own eyes today at the PRO Store in NYC!!!
A MA was testing some new eye shadows , lipsticks and pigments!
And in the middle of these, I saw Parrot!
I asked and grabbed it and she confirmed that it was Parrot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It made my day. 
I won't have to spend $50 on Ebay to buy a BNIB.
So, she was working on making the new face charts of a new collection and she isn't sure of when exactly it will come out.
Maybe by the end of the year.
She was testing the working names, so it is not certain if Parrot will have a new name or not but so far its WN is Parrot.

They were also some new reflects pigments (or glitters), one of them being called Reflect Antique Old Gold I believe. It was really gorgeous.
An other one was red, one white with Teal reflects.

The lipsticks all had working names coming from an existing permanent lipstick. The MA explained me that is is because they only slightly changed the colors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The were quite a new few eye shadows, one of which is a very nice shimmery ochre, color that MAC doesn't have so far.

That is about all I can remember.
Hopefully that will make your day too!


Steph


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jul 5, 2007)

*yaaaaaaaaaay! thanxXx 4 the info steph! can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## syrene78 (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't wait either!


----------



## a914butterfly (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks for the info!! im going to save money so i can grab a shitload of them!!!!


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 5, 2007)

Fab, I've nearly run out of the little strip of Parrot I have in my palette! Most gorgeous teal ever


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 

 
_thanks for the info!! im going to save money so i can grab a shitload of them!!!!_

 
I second that notion. After hearing so much about parrot, i want a bunch!


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 5, 2007)

I never understood the hype over this e/s and still dont....lolol!!!
I hope all the ladies vying over this colour get it when it comes back


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the news! Well, that's good for y'all who haven't had a chance to get it. I do really like Parrot (although never understood the hype) but still have quite a bit left of my original pot. I might get a backup anyway though.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh happy day - I like the look of Parrot (or what I have seen of it in pictures) but there was no way I was going to pay ebay prices for it.  Glad to know I will be able to get it at retail sometime this year.  

Is this part of the second half of the Pro Collection?


----------



## gRiZeLda (Jul 5, 2007)

YAY! the first color i EVER purchased from mac...and its nearly gone!!!!! i gotta have it AGAIN!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 6, 2007)

Ahhh, Parrot AND new reflects Glitters?  Be still my heart! Now I get to see what all the hype is about!!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 6, 2007)

Yippe!
Thanks!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 6, 2007)

LOL...that cracks me up!!  MAC is making suckers out of people.  I am just thinking of all the "hyped" products - Shimpagne, Moth Brown, New Vegas, etc. that people were losing their minds, and a substantial amount of their money, over and they have all been or will soon be re-released.  LOL...


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I never understood the hype over this e/s and still dont....lolol!!!
I hope all the ladies vying over this colour get it when it comes back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me neither...I actually think that Big T is a prettier color..but that's just me.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 6, 2007)

I love teals so I'm definitely getting it this time around.


----------



## mezzamy (Jul 6, 2007)

MAC should really organise an All Stars collection with all of their best sellers/HTF items


----------



## syrene78 (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Oh happy day - I like the look of Parrot (or what I have seen of it in pictures) but there was no way I was going to pay ebay prices for it.  Glad to know I will be able to get it at retail sometime this year.  

Is this part of the second half of the Pro Collection?_

 
I don't think so.
The MA said that it would probably be limited, same as the new glitters-pigments.


----------



## Joke (Jul 6, 2007)

Im FAR more interested in that ochre then in parrot


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mezzamy* 

 
_MAC should really organise an All Stars collection with all of their best sellers/HTF items_

 
That is a great idea actually.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL...that cracks me up!!  MAC is making suckers out of people.  I am just thinking of all the "hyped" products - Shimpagne, Moth Brown, New Vegas, etc. that people were losing their minds, and a substantial amount of their money, over and they have all been or will soon be re-released.  LOL..._

 
They sure do - And to think I was scouring ebay trying to find d/c and l/e items.  I think I am just going to enjoy what I have, and be sure and grab what I like and this is unique from the upcoming collections.  That seems far more productive.


----------



## allan_willb (Jul 6, 2007)

It must be getting released in the fall some where.When I go to update next week I will be searching for this parrot.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah.  I think that is fantastic.  I am glad that I didn't buy it off Ebay now.


----------



## ambidextrous (Jul 6, 2007)

so will it only be available in pro stores or counters too? gotta grab one, love turquois shades


----------



## Tash (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL...that cracks me up!!  MAC is making suckers out of people.  I am just thinking of all the "hyped" products - Shimpagne, Moth Brown, New Vegas, etc. that people were losing their minds, and a substantial amount of their money, over and they have all been or will soon be re-released.  LOL..._

 
I don't remember any major huge hype about Shimpagne.


----------



## lara (Jul 6, 2007)

Hmm. I'll believe it when I see it, 'cause if I had a buck every time I heard this from an 'official' source I'd be able to buy the shadow at ebay prices and not have a scrap of buyers remorse.


----------



## user79 (Jul 6, 2007)

Those people who paid an arm and a leg for Parrot on Ebay are sure going to be kicking themselves, if this is indeed true.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *syrene78* 

 
_I don't think so.
The MA said that it would probably be limited, same as the new glitters-pigments._

 
Oh no, the new glitters will be LE?!?!?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Hmm. I'll believe it when I see it, 'cause if I had a buck every time I heard this from an 'official' source I'd be able to buy the shadow at ebay prices and not have a scrap of buyers remorse._

 
Exactly.


----------



## syrene78 (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Oh no, the new glitters will be LE?!?!?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think so but I am not sure.
I can't wait wait for someone to release some info about the next MAC book when it will be available as it may not have be printed yet since the e/s don't have a final name yet and the face charts are not there.
But the MA said something like the glitters were going to be part of the Pro collection for a limited time, which I thought was strange...
I probably saw 2 different collections: the e/s and l/s and the glitters.
I am a bit confused about the glitters being a Pro limited release though
as I never heard about such thing before.
But who knows?

The MA didn't know too much about the release date and if they were limited so I am not too sure whether the glitters are Pro or not.
It is still top secret she said. LOL!
The e/s and l/s are definitely not as they are part of a new collection.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 6, 2007)

oooh. i wasnt around when parrot was first released. but if it does get repromoted i will buy as many as i can get my hands on! and the new glitters sound amazing! i cannot wait.


----------



## KTB (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll have to check Parrot out after seeing all the hype about it here


----------



## gigiproductions (Jul 6, 2007)

i hope it does get re-released so i can get another..im glad i got it at retail and i also never got the hype..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Hmm. I'll believe it when I see it, 'cause if I had a buck every time I heard this from an 'official' source I'd be able to buy the shadow at ebay prices and not have a scrap of buyers remorse._

 
So basically we shouldn't hold our collective breaths about this one...?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 6, 2007)

It's not the first time the rumor has been mentioned. :/


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I never understood the hype over this e/s and still dont....lolol!!!
I hope all the ladies vying over this colour get it when it comes back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me neither... its not like its some unique colour... theres a million teals out there!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jul 6, 2007)

I will believe it when I see it!


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 6, 2007)

i hope this is true! i'd love to get my hands on one.


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Jul 7, 2007)

I do hope parrot will really get re-released this time! I won't be holding my breath though.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 7, 2007)

Well... If it's true then I'll finally get to put it in a 15 pallet. Right now I have it in its original relase, Kicky Blue, Liza PM quad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Having two would be nice.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_I don't remember any major huge hype about Shimpagne._

 
Then you must have missed it.  Before it was re-released last year with A Muse people were going crazy.  It had been out twice before, with Goldplay and Rococo, and it was _the_ go-to highlighter.  People were constantly talking it and paying crazy prices for it.  Then, it got released last year and then again this year.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 7, 2007)

I hope it's re-released, I love teals!


----------



## lara (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_So basically we shouldn't hold our collective breaths about this one...?_

 
Pretty much, yeah. Not to be negative, but this has been said so many times from 'official' sources that ultimately always fizzle out, it's hard to take it seriously any more. Nearly every week someone posts here or on LJ that they heard from a friend/MA/someone who works at EL/etc that Parrot/Stereo Rose/________ was being re-released, and it's yet to eventuate.

It probably will be re-released one day, but it'll be like Moth Brown - not a peep was known about it coming out with Barbie until the first round of official pre-release information was given out to prominent beauty bloggers and industry rags.


----------



## syrene78 (Jul 7, 2007)

I guess we shall see in about 6 months or maybe more.
The last time I saw them working on something was on the jewelmarine glitter and it did come out.
I really want it to be released again soon! I missed it the first time and only have a used one.
I will ask more info the next time that I will go there to my friend who is part of the Pro team and works at the Flatiron store. He is on vacation right now...


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 25, 2007)

That would be pretty nifty.


----------



## karinaf (Jul 25, 2007)

spoooooge!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 25, 2007)

I passed on it the 1st time it was released, this time I wont; I'm really looking forward to owning this color.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## zori (Jul 25, 2007)

If it is true I'll finally get to see this notorious Parrot. It's only mid last year I really started to get into MAC


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 25, 2007)

i'm just hoping this is true so i can see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## xiahe (Jul 25, 2007)

yay this makes me happy!  i sold my parrot e/s to a friend b/c honestly i never reached for it that much (it was too bright for me) but now i'm kicking myself in the butt b/c it was such a pretty color and now i have a use for it LOL.  thank you so much for sharing this!


----------



## astronaut (Jul 25, 2007)

I've never seen parrot in real life before because i wasn't into makeup back then. I can't wait until it comes out. I'll be buying a couple of these! From the swatches, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## bebs (Jul 25, 2007)

I dont really believe it .. I wish I did but to make part of the pro line limited? that doesnt go with my understanding of the pro line, it is perm.. hence being part of the pro line, so all and all I really think the ma didnt know what she was completly talking about.. maybe its something close who knows but then again there are quite alot of close shadows of that shade of teal. 

I wont be holding my breath, but I wont be unhappy if it does come out either


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 25, 2007)

I've heard so much about this color. LOL


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 25, 2007)

I think at some point MAC probably will rerelease the color.  They have rereleased Moth Brown, Endless Love and Showstopper as well as various MSF's.  I think Parrot and Lucky Green will be making encores at some point (perhaps reincarnated with differet names), but who knows when...


----------



## Susan (Jul 25, 2007)

It is reasonable to assume that Parrot will be re-released, as MAC has already released it 3 times!  At the same time, wouldn't it be time to move on, LOL?  They released it as Kicky Blue in the Liza PM quad in October 2003, again as an LE single with Salsabelle in May 2004, and again as a color in the Jewel Eye Holiday palette in October 2004.


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_I don't remember any major huge hype about Shimpagne._

 

ITA, I want Metal Rock, Stereo Rose, Gold Deposit, and yes New Vegas


----------



## SMMY (Jul 25, 2007)

Actually Shimpagne had a huge amount of hype associated with it, before it was released again last year. Now they've re-released it twice, so people are pretty over it. I think three quarters of the hype is that it isn't available. I imagine many of the Barbie items, firespot and lightscapade will become the new hyped items from this year, especially for people who are just finding MAC.


----------



## syrene78 (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_I dont really believe it .. I wish I did but to make part of the pro line limited? that doesnt go with my understanding of the pro line, it is perm.. hence being part of the pro line, so all and all I really think the ma didnt know what she was completly talking about.. maybe its something close who knows but then again there are quite alot of close shadows of that shade of teal. 

I wont be holding my breath, but I wont be unhappy if it does come out either_

 
The MA never told me that it was part of the Pro line...
Please read my post again more carefully.
She said that she thought that it'd probably come out with a limited collection of which she was drawing the face charts.
She doesn't know more as off today as I asked her about a week ago.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Actually Shimpagne had a huge amount of hype associated with it, before it was released again last year. Now they've re-released it twice, so people are pretty over it. I think three quarters of the hype is that it isn't available. I imagine many of the Barbie items, firespot and lightscapade will become the new hyped items from this year, especially for people who are just finding MAC._

 
I can see Lightscapade becoming very hard to come by in the future.  It sold out way before Glissade, and I waited on getting my MSF from Danse simply because I could and because I had no idea that people were SO into MAC (this is pre-Specktra).  I also wish MAC would rerelease So Ceylon and Metal Rock.  Of the MSFs that I missed, those two are the ones I want most.  Oh, and Gold Deposit.  Afterall, how many light glittery/shimmery golds can MAC make?  I know collectors really want Pleasureflush, but if I see one more, light pink, pastel in the vein of Porcelin Pink, Pleasureflush, or Lightscapade, I will scream.  There is just now way for deeper skintones to wear those (unless we use it as a shadow).


----------



## calbear (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I can see Lightscapade becoming very hard to come by in the future.  It sold out way before Glissade, and I waited on getting my MSF from Danse simply because I could and because I had no idea that people were SO into MAC (this is pre-Specktra).  I also wish MAC would rerelease So Ceylon and Metal Rock.  Of the MSFs that I missed, those two are the ones I want most.  Oh, and Gold Deposit.  Afterall, how many light glittery/shimmery golds can MAC make?  I know collectors really want Pleasureflush, but if I see one more, light pink, pastel in the vein of Porcelin Pink, Pleasureflush, or Lightscapade, I will scream.  There is just now way for deeper skintones to wear those (unless we use it as a shadow)._

 


AMEN sistah!!!!


----------



## bebs (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *syrene78* 

 
_The MA never told me that it was part of the Pro line...
Please read my post again more carefully.
She said that she thought that it'd probably come out with a limited collection of which she was drawing the face charts.
She doesn't know more as off today as I asked her about a week ago._

 
I know what you said in your post, that it was going to be part of a limited edition line, but for her to be talking of part of the pro line to be limited makes me feel like she doesnt know what she is talking about, I've talked to MA's at my own prostore the one in LA as well and they said none of the pro line is going to be limited 

so I dont believe the what your ma is saying is all *shrugs* whats so hard to understand about that. and if she was drawing the face charts wouldnt she know what the collection was at least called? 

but anyways that was off topic I wont believe it until I see it.


----------



## SMMY (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I can see Lightscapade becoming very hard to come by in the future. It sold out way before Glissade, and I waited on getting my MSF from Danse simply because I could and because I had no idea that people were SO into MAC (this is pre-Specktra). I also wish MAC would rerelease So Ceylon and Metal Rock. Of the MSFs that I missed, those two are the ones I want most. Oh, and Gold Deposit. Afterall, how many light glittery/shimmery golds can MAC make? I know collectors really want Pleasureflush, but if I see one more, light pink, pastel in the vein of Porcelin Pink, Pleasureflush, or Lightscapade, I will scream. There is just now way for deeper skintones to wear those (unless we use it as a shadow)._

 

I do agree, and I'm pretty fair skinned. I would love to see some more deeply colorful (as in not just bronze) msfs released. I don't have So Ceylon, but do have Metal Rock. The pigmentation and texture of this is to die for. I use it as eye shadow, because it's such a rich warm chocolate shade. I hope they release some new colors along those lines come the end of the year. Also hope they improve the pigmentation and the finish of these as well. I'd certainly be willing to pay more for these if they had the original msfs quality. I'm actually skipping the msfs in current release, because the older ones have spoiled me.


----------



## calbear (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_and if she was drawing the face charts wouldnt she know what the collection was at least called? 
 ._

 
In regards to this part - a location is chosen to do face charts to put in the update book , often with just the working names of the products (no collection names or launch dates or really any information). So it is a possibility for her to have the products and no other info.


----------



## allan_willb (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeatrixKiddo* 

 
_ITA, I want Metal Rock, Stereo Rose, Gold Deposit, and yes New Vegas_

 
new vegas is comming back with the mcqueen line this fall


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Jul 29, 2007)

Well do you even know WHEN it's being released? Who knows she could have just had a backup for something..I dunno.

I'd like to know more details on this.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_new vegas is comming back with the mcqueen line this fall_

 
Ah yes, and I'm frickin' stoked because this collection looks fantastic.  But, will New Vegas be the same New Vegas that was released previously.  My New Vegas is soft and silky, and has minimal, if any, glitter.  I agree with the previous posters that the quality and texture of MSF's have gone drastically downhill with the last _several_ releases.  The texture of the old MSF's, Stereo Rose, New Vegas, Metal Rock, as well as pigmentation, is pretty fantastic.  Some aren't the greatest like Gold Deposit.  

I just hope the new New Vegas lives up to it's predecessor, cause I'd love a backup!  It's heaven on darker skinned girls!


----------



## syrene78 (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_I know what you said in your post, that it was going to be part of a limited edition line, but for her to be talking of part of the pro line to be limited makes me feel like she doesnt know what she is talking about, I've talked to MA's at my own prostore the one in LA as well and they said none of the pro line is going to be limited 

so I dont believe the what your ma is saying is all *shrugs* whats so hard to understand about that. and if she was drawing the face charts wouldnt she know what the collection was at least called? 

but anyways that was off topic I wont believe it until I see it._

 
Actually, she knew the name of the collection and I saw it but I am bad and can't remember it for sure.
It was called something like Ladies Something.

She had several other products, I believe for several different collection: the pigments were not used on the face charts and there were a lot more eye shadows as well.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeaceLoveVogue* 

 
_Well do you even know WHEN it's being released? Who knows she could have just had a backup for something..I dunno.

I'd like to know more details on this._

 
I don't have details on the release of Parrot, but maybe I can explain a bit about the MAC process...?


MAC creates face charts for almost every collection it releases. These face charts are actually done by folks who work in stores and by the national artists. These "official" face charts (AKA "looks") are created well in-advance of release, so they are ready for the books we artists get in our Updates (prior to the releases of the upcoming season). Remember, the cosmetics industry just like the fashion industry, works well in advance of the actual season, so MAC is always working on things consumers (and artists!) won't see for months and months.

As  MAC develops colors, they give items "working names" that are sometimes comparing the color to a previously released color because it's reminiscent of that earlier color (for example, something might be named "Syrup 2" because it's somewhat similar to the lipstick of that name), or they are given a new name. Of course, if they are re-releasing a color + formula exactly, one that was out before (say, New Vegas), they will just call it by the original name. The products are usually renamed at the time of release (unless they are repromotes/reintroductions). 

So, since the "looks" have to be created before most artists know anything about a collection, the artists tasked with creating them are given products with working names along with minimal info on the release (for example, maybe they are told "Spring will be all about bright colors and shimmer") and are asked to make the charts. 

So, according to this artist (from what I'm interpreting here), she knows Parrot is being re-released because she's got in in her product pile for her "looks" she's creating. But she probably doesn't know too much else. 

HTHS.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2007)

i really want parrot!


----------



## jennzy (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I think at some point MAC probably will rerelease the color. They have rereleased Moth Brown, Endless Love and Showstopper as well as various MSF's. I think Parrot and Lucky Green will be making encores at some point (perhaps reincarnated with differet names), but who knows when..._

 

ohhh i heart lucky green!!!! i bought it back in 04/05 forget which yr probably 05... all i remember is that i was in gr.12 and i've been so worried about finishing it, i've been using it little by little. but i hope they bring lucky green because i'll for sure buy 2 and just wear it everyday!!!!

i googled up parrot. its a pretty colour


----------



## melliquor (Aug 4, 2007)

I have parrot and love it.  If it comes out again, I will def buy a few more for backups.  I see Parrot becoming HG for me like my beloved Mothbrown.


----------



## Schnurbseltini (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you for that information, I really need parrot, the colour is gorgeous (I love all teals ).


----------



## VanoraVonTiki (Aug 9, 2007)

oooh you've just made my day with that


----------



## allthatglamour (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_I don't have details on the release of Parrot, but maybe I can explain a bit about the MAC process...?


MAC creates face charts for almost every collection it releases. These face charts are actually done by folks who work in stores and by the national artists. These "official" face charts (AKA "looks") are created well in-advance of release, so they are ready for the books we artists get in our Updates (prior to the releases of the upcoming season). Remember, the cosmetics industry just like the fashion industry, works well in advance of the actual season, so MAC is always working on things consumers (and artists!) won't see for months and months.

As MAC develops colors, they give items "working names" that are sometimes comparing the color to a previously released color because it's reminiscent of that earlier color (for example, something might be named "Syrup 2" because it's somewhat similar to the lipstick of that name), or they are given a new name. Of course, if they are re-releasing a color + formula exactly, one that was out before (say, New Vegas), they will just call it by the original name. The products are usually renamed at the time of release (unless they are repromotes/reintroductions). 

So, since the "looks" have to be created before most artists know anything about a collection, the artists tasked with creating them are given products with working names along with minimal info on the release (for example, maybe they are told "Spring will be all about bright colors and shimmer") and are asked to make the charts. 

So, according to this artist (from what I'm interpreting here), she knows Parrot is being re-released because she's got in in her product pile for her "looks" she's creating. But she probably doesn't know too much else. 

HTHS._

 
I suspect this is completely correct. The fashion industry works the same way, as mentioned.

Let's keep our fingers crossed


----------



## frocher (Aug 9, 2007)

I hope they do re-release, I would buy another.


----------



## syrene78 (Aug 20, 2007)

I am aware of that for being in the fashion buisiness myself in the past.
However, I own Parrot and did see it with my own eyes.
It wasn't her e/s either (I asked) but the new one that would be released.
I don't work for MAC and haven't been to the MAC Pro in a while, since on vacation, but I will ask to my friend who used to work there and got promoted to see if he knows more.
Will keep you updated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_I don't have details on the release of Parrot, but maybe I can explain a bit about the MAC process...?


MAC creates face charts for almost every collection it releases. These face charts are actually done by folks who work in stores and by the national artists. These "official" face charts (AKA "looks") are created well in-advance of release, so they are ready for the books we artists get in our Updates (prior to the releases of the upcoming season). Remember, the cosmetics industry just like the fashion industry, works well in advance of the actual season, so MAC is always working on things consumers (and artists!) won't see for months and months.

As  MAC develops colors, they give items "working names" that are sometimes comparing the color to a previously released color because it's reminiscent of that earlier color (for example, something might be named "Syrup 2" because it's somewhat similar to the lipstick of that name), or they are given a new name. Of course, if they are re-releasing a color + formula exactly, one that was out before (say, New Vegas), they will just call it by the original name. The products are usually renamed at the time of release (unless they are repromotes/reintroductions). 

So, since the "looks" have to be created before most artists know anything about a collection, the artists tasked with creating them are given products with working names along with minimal info on the release (for example, maybe they are told "Spring will be all about bright colors and shimmer") and are asked to make the charts. 

So, according to this artist (from what I'm interpreting here), she knows Parrot is being re-released because she's got in in her product pile for her "looks" she's creating. But she probably doesn't know too much else. 

HTHS._


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 20, 2007)

Last Thursday I asked the MA about Parrot and she said she remembers seeing it when they were doing the face charts; she couldn't remember with which collection it would be released, she looked in the book & could not find it.  I asked if it’s possible that it would be in the Holiday collection and she said yes.  

Lets hope that it is at least in one of the palettes. 

P.S. I also asked my MA at Macy's and she said she doesn't know (which is typical of her because she rarely knows anything about the collection she is selling at that time).


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Aug 20, 2007)

Well lets hope if it is re-released its not some tiny color in a holiday palette, it's something you can by alone. Let's also  hope it's not a new formulation like Kitchmas re-release was that was not as the 1st release.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I have parrot and love it.  If it comes out again, I will def buy a few more for backups.  I see Parrot becoming HG for me like my beloved Mothbrown._

 
I have both, and while Parrot's a gorgeous color, it's not worth the hype people have created for it. :/


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 

 
_*Well lets hope if it is re-released its not some tiny color in a holiday palette,* it's something you can by alone. Let's also  hope it's not a new formulation like Kitchmas re-release was that was not as the 1st release._

 
LOL, I know!  Who does MAC think they are fooling with that tiny strip of eye shadow that I can't even fit a decent brush into?


----------



## syrene78 (Sep 21, 2007)

A little update. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Went to the MAC PRO yesterday and several MAs confirmed me this time that Parrot is coming back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Probably not under its really name though and limited again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It should be released after the holidays, such as the Danse collection was last year.
A more possible date is Jan-Feb. 2007 but nothing is set yet since the MAs haven't been to the new quaterly update yet and don't know the exact dates.
They told me that it could be released as part as a new collection called "Fabby" (not sure about the spelling).
Fabby is a MAC collection based on a Japanes Designer.
Remember Y & Kei?
Parrot could come out in either a pot, a palette or a quad...
Personally, I would hope for the e/s pot and not small palette!
Will let you know when I know more, after they go for update, at the end of Oct.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 21, 2007)

An MA on LJ confirmed this saying it was in her update book. Her name is BeSecure? I think?


----------



## syrene78 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_An MA on LJ confirmed this saying it was in her update book. Her name is BeSecure? I think?_

 
Cool, so now you believe me!
However, some people on LJ accused me on lying about that the last time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I did see the Parrot pot and was so happy that I just wanted to share that with you guys!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 21, 2007)

Dude if it's in a pot that's fantastic.


----------



## mjalomo (Sep 22, 2007)

I have the sad little strip of parrot already and never use it.  However, I will buy it in a pot just because it is so pretty to look at.  The color is breathtaking until I put it on.


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 22, 2007)

i hope it doesnt come out in an asian exclusive collection like Y & Kei!! we dont get those over here =(


----------



## styrch (Sep 22, 2007)

I'll be really ticked if the hype created around this shadow causes it to be sold out before I'm able to order. I can totally see that happening...


----------



## Randy Rose (Sep 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *syrene78* 

 
_Cool, so now you believe me!
However, some people on LJ accused me on lying about that the last time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did see the Parrot pot and was so happy that I just wanted to share that with you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not to be a party pooper (I have no vested interest in Parrot one way or the other . . . I DO NOT use frosts, EVER), but just because it was in a pot doesn't mean it will end up in one. I would assume they would send out the testers in pots because it's easier to work from? Just like when they sent the Moonbathe or McQueen stuff to the artists, they probably sent them in regular packaging, not the final versions. 

But, hey, I have my fingers crossed that you girls get your pots!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 23, 2007)

I can totally see this in a palette.
People will buy the palettes for the shadow. $40 (ish) bucks for Parrot, and a couple of other shadows that will work with it, that you may not have? 

Yeah, people will buy it in the palette, and it will probably be released in the palette instead of the pot, due to the money making ability.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 24, 2007)

Can someone tell me what is so great about Parrot?  I don't own it and if it's the teal color that I think it is, I won't buy it, not something I would wear but, I would really like to know why everyone seems to think this color is so great.


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_Can someone tell me what is so great about Parrot?  I don't own it and if it's the teal color that I think it is, I won't buy it, not something I would wear but, I would really like to know why everyone seems to think this color is so great.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I personally believe it's because IMO its a very pretty teal/blue color. It also seems to blend well and because it hasnt been re-released in a long time (like pleasureflush).


----------



## lemurian (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I can totally see this in a palette.
People will buy the palettes for the shadow. $40 (ish) bucks for Parrot, and a couple of other shadows that will work with it, that you may not have? 

Yeah, people will buy it in the palette, and it will probably be released in the palette instead of the pot, due to the money making ability._

 
I think MAC actually makes more on the single pots as opposed to palettes due to the packaging costs.. *shrug*  But I truly hope that it's a single and NOT in a quad.  I hate quads.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *syrene78* 

 
_Cool, so now you believe me!
However, some people on LJ accused me on lying about that the last time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did see the Parrot pot and was so happy that I just wanted to share that with you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, I believed you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This Parrot thing is so crazy that there will always be alot of nay-sayers.  I'm sure there are alot of people who still don't believe it and won't until they see promo images and collection info.


----------



## syrene78 (Sep 25, 2007)

I would be so happy that the insane Ebay prices that Parrot reached would drop if it was release as a pot and under the same name!
Even if it hasn't the same name, we still know that it is the identical e/s and color, and its working name was Parrot, so nothing more obvious!


----------



## lah_knee (Sep 25, 2007)

it is being re-released and its not gonna be permanent it will be limited again. its being released with a collection called "the originals"... a bunch of older and or limited colors are being released. lipsticks, lipglass, eyeshadows. also some regular pigments and a few of the new reflects will be relased with the collection as well. so yes it will be in pot form everyone


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_it is being re-released and its not gonna be permanent it will be limited again. its being released with a collection called "the originals"... a bunch of older and or limited colors are being released. lipsticks, lipglass, eyeshadows. also some regular pigments and a few of the new reflects will be relased with the collection as well. so yes it will be in pot form everyone_

 
Where did you get this information?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 25, 2007)

IIRC she's an MA for MAC, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 26, 2007)

HOT DIGGITY DOG!!! I wonder what the other items will be that are re-releasing?!?!!?


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_it is being re-released and its not gonna be permanent it will be limited again. its being released with a collection called "the originals"... a bunch of older and or limited colors are being released. lipsticks, lipglass, eyeshadows. also some regular pigments and a few of the new reflects will be relased with the collection as well. so yes it will be in pot form everyone_

 
Oh my God I think I am going to pass out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If this is true I am beyone excited!  And if this is the after holiday collection they usually have a few MSFs and I would love, love another pleasureflush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the info!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_it is being re-released and its not gonna be permanent it will be limited again. its being released with a collection called "the originals"... a bunch of older and or limited colors are being released. lipsticks, lipglass, eyeshadows. also some regular pigments and a few of the new reflects will be relased with the collection as well. so yes it will be in pot form everyone_

 
oh gosh that sounds HOT!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd bet it's going to be the right after Christmas collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I won't swear to it, just sounds like something they'd do.


----------



## claresauntie (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_I know what you said in your post, that it was going to be part of a limited edition line, but for her to be talking of part of the pro line to be limited makes me feel like she doesnt know what she is talking about, I've talked to MA's at my own prostore the one in LA as well and they said none of the pro line is going to be limited_

 
It's not that shocking that MAC would release a Pro item as LE for the rest of us. I don't know why that's puzzling...? Maybe you checked out a recent collection called Smoke Signals? It's got a Pro Product in it (Silver Fog pigment) and was released at the non-Pro stores as an LE product. MAC does this with pigments in collections fairly regularly.


----------



## Ascella (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'd bet it's going to be the right after Christmas collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I won't swear to it, just sounds like something they'd do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In that case, then maybe just maybe they will repromote some old MSFs as well.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 26, 2007)

I would so much rather them release new colors that are actually pigmented and have payoff like the old ones, than simply re release the old ones. :/


----------



## Hilly (Sep 26, 2007)

I hope I get a lot of gift certificates!!


----------



## SMMY (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I would so much rather them release new colors that are actually pigmented and have payoff like the old ones, than simply re release the old ones. :/_

 
The same here. Less frequent limited edition collections and focus on quality instead of quantity. I'll take one really great, finely milled, highly pigmented eye shadow over a slew of sub par products. Can you imagine how much money MAC would make if they released products comparable to So Ceylon, Coco and Stereorose on a consistent basis?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 26, 2007)

MUCH happier customers would be one perk.


----------



## SMMY (Sep 26, 2007)

No doubt. It would seriously refuel my interest in all things MAC again. I mean they could trash collections that don't draw much interest (cough: Balloonacy) and release a collection worthy of the name MAC.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 26, 2007)

SMMY said:


> The same here. Less frequent limited edition collections and focus on quality instead of quantity.quote]
> 
> I soooo agree. MAC just releases way too many collections too frequently. They should do maybe 2 GREAT LE collections a year. I just feel overwhelmed sometimes with all the new stuff out.


----------



## syrene78 (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_The same here. Less frequent limited edition collections and focus on quality instead of quantity. I'll take one really great, finely milled, highly pigmented eye shadow over a slew of sub par products. Can you imagine how much money MAC would make if they released products comparable to So Ceylon, Coco and Stereorose on a consistent basis?_

 
Well, we shouldn't complain so much. Lately MAC has been very generous with us with pigmented items such as the new PRO e/s, the Matte2 collection and some other limited e/s and items: Northern Lights MSF, ECT...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_oh gosh that sounds HOT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I does sound hot, like break the bank hot.  Just when my enthusiasm was begining to cool...


----------



## SMMY (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *syrene78* 

 
_Well, we shouldn't complain so much. Lately MAC has been very generous with us with pigmented items such as the new PRO e/s, the Matte2 collection and some other limited e/s and items: Northern Lights MSF, ECT..._

 
actually MACs older MSFs were much better. I have some of the earlier released mineralized skinfinishes and mineralized eye shadows and the texture and pigmentation was far superior to what they are currently releasing. This is why I skipped Flashtronic this year. The newer releases, with the exception of Lightscapade aren't up to snuff with older products. If you could see my Metal Rock, you'd understand. That sucker is gorgeous and sooo smooth.


----------



## syrene78 (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_actually MACs older MSFs were much better. I have some of the earlier released mineralized skinfinishes and mineralized eye shadows and the texture and pigmentation was far superior to what they are currently releasing. This is why I skipped Flashtronic this year. The newer releases, with the exception of Lightscapade aren't up to snuff with older products. If you could see my Metal Rock, you'd understand. That sucker is gorgeous and sooo smooth._

 
I understand however colors such Metalrock don't work for everyone.
I have it and I hardly use it since I am so fair.
I also have the previous mineralize e/s and I don't think that they are amazing.
This year, they made them sheerer since they are swirls. It is a matter of preference.
However, some products and e/s released this year are a lot better, in terms of quality and pigmentation, than they have been in a few years!


----------



## SMMY (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *syrene78* 

 
_I understand however colors such Metalrock don't work for everyone.
I have it and I hardly use it since I am so fair.
I also have the previous mineralize e/s and I don't think that they are amazing.
This year, they made them sheerer since they are swirls. It is a matter of preference.
However, some products and e/s released this year are a lot better, in terms of quality and pigmentation, than they have been in a few years! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I politely beg to differ with you. I mainly am speaking to the quality of the products, not the shades. I'm very fair skinned too, but I can appreciate the quality that went into the making of Metal Rock. The same with my Whim and Aristocrat eye shadows. No lumps of chunky glitter, just smoothly and highly pigmented powders. Blends like a  dream. I think the only msf product in recent years that comes close to that is Lightscapade, which was too light for me. Yes, it wasn't suitable for my skin tone, but I can appreciate the quality of that particular product. 

I agree there are some winners this year, I love Firespot and Barbie. Unfortunately there were a lot more disappointments. I think if MAC cut down on the frequency of their releases and focused on better quality products overall, there wouldn't be posts like mine. I really do want to fall in love with MAC again, but they need to step up the quality first. I also know that I'm not alone with this, judging by similar posts I've seen.

So again, I politely disagree with you.


----------



## gummybug (Sep 27, 2007)

I've noticed a big decline in quality over the past 2-3 years, actually. It's not recent.


----------



## SMMY (Sep 27, 2007)

I know, I wouldn't have realized how much the quality on certain items had slipped, if I didn't have some older MAC products to compare the newer ones to. I imagine a lot of it is due to EL being in charge of the business now. It's a shame.


----------



## syrene78 (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I politely beg to differ with you. I mainly am speaking to the quality of the products, not the shades. I'm very fair skinned too, but I can appreciate the quality that went into the making of Metal Rock. The same with my Whim and Aristocrat eye shadows. No lumps of chunky glitter, just smoothly and highly pigmented powders. Blends like a  dream. I think the only msf product in recent years that comes close to that is Lightscapade, which was too light for me. Yes, it wasn't suitable for my skin tone, but I can appreciate the quality of that particular product. 

I agree there are some winners this year, I love Firespot and Barbie. Unfortunately there were a lot more disappointments. I think if MAC cut down on the frequency of their releases and focused on better quality products overall, there wouldn't be posts like mine. I really do want to fall in love with MAC again, but they need to step up the quality first. I also know that I'm not alone with this, judging by similar posts I've seen.

So again, I politely disagree with you._

 

I also wish that MAC spaced out the collections and spent more time thinking, producing and testing better products.
We'd also save a lot of money. However, this isn't Estee Lauder goal... 
I love MAC and do with the best of what they make right now (besides some other brands of course). 
Glad that we could exchange opinions.


----------



## syrene78 (Sep 28, 2007)

I called today a MAC manager, who used to work at the MAC PRO not long ago.
He mentionned the release of old l/s and e/s and said that this was going to be with the collection called "Ruby Darling", which I now remember is the name that I saw a few months ago at the MAC PRO when the MA was doing the face charts.
He hadn't heard anything of a collection called "the originals". Maybe that they changed the name?
Ruby Darling is very 1980 as I spoke with the MA at the time.
Ochre e/s is one of the e/s coming back.
If you look at one of my first posts of this thread, I had mentionned it.
Now, I can't really remember all of that. Glad that I posted then.
The l/s that I had seen didn't really have any names that stroke me or else I would have posted them. They were repromote for sure since they had "new X" on the working name label.
I was hoping for a release of Dainty Cake, Moxie or such l/s but of what I saw it doesn't sound like it.
The MAs are going on a quaterly update at the end of Oct., so by then we should know more.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 26, 2007)

Parrot will be available at the MAC Paseo Colorado store in Pasadena on Thursday, November 29.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Parrot will be available at the MAC Paseo Colorado store in Pasadena on Thursday, November 29._

 
Do you know why? I thought this collection was due to be released at the end of December?

I made a couple of calls, the regular MAC store said it will be out Dec. 26.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_Do you know why? I thought this collection was due to be released at the end of December?

I made a couple of calls, the regular MAC store said it will be out Dec. 26._

 
I was told, by the MAC MA's that they will be launching it on this day. I wasn't told what else would be launched.


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd like to see what all the hype is about too. I got into MAC way after Parrot was released for the first few times. I love teals, so maybe I'd love this color too. I adore Waternymph, is Parrot similar to that color?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I'd like to see what all the hype is about too. I got into MAC way after Parrot was released for the first few times. I love teals, so maybe I'd love this color too. I adore Waternymph, is Parrot similar to that color?_

 
Check this thread: http://specktra.net/2004_salsabelle.php
Parrot - soaringly electric turquoise.


----------

